# Trike Hub - Schwinn Town and Country Tri-Wheeler 3 Speed Hub



## TurboVern (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking for a 3 speed hub from a Schwinn Town and Country Tri-Wheeler Trike. This is the hub mounted in the jack shaft position.


 
Would prefer a Sturmey Archer but would take a Shimano. Will consider purchasing a complete rear axle assembly if that's what you have.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 24, 2014)

If I remember correctly Early T & C's had the SA 3 speed hub 
on the Left rear wheel and later models used the Shimano version 
 in the position shown.


----------

